# No spark 1965 Briggs 3.5 hp engine



## Phxbrown2 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a Briggs and Stratton 3.5 hp engine. I am going through it for a friend. It has been modified with an electonic ignition coil. The points and condenser are disconnected.

I found that the coil securing bolts were loose and the coil plates on one side of the coil were rubbing on the flywheel. This was probably why it quit on him. 

I have rest the air gap to its proper spacing. When I crank the engine, there is a very slight almost unoticable current flow at the spark plug wire. It definately will not produce a spark at the plug.

I'm sure the problem is in the electonic ignition part of the coil. Would one side of the plates rubbing on the flywheel damage the electonic ignition?

Any other ideas? The flywheel itself? The engine is Model # 080322 0474. This about a 1965 engine on a tiller. Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried to see if it will run??


----------

